# What type of light for running rivers at night ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

What's a good light ?

I have used spot light type lights and they seem to reflect off the water and distort my vision.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the light off the tip of a Cohiba, when I'm running the river.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

500mike said:


> What's a good light ?
> 
> I have used spot light type lights and they seem to reflect off the water and distort my vision.


I run as little as possible. I keep a spotlight as I'm approaching bends so I can shine to give any other boaters a heads up but I ride with running lights only.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought an 12V LED fog light from Amazon for about $20. It is one you can mount on a truck or ATV. I mounted it on the top of a 3" piece of tubing and slide it in pipe fasteners attached to the side of my boat. You can see all out in front of you while motoring the river. I still have a spotlight handy to search for those logs just under the surface of the water.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks .

Billy -I'll give led fog lights a look .
Mike


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> I bought an 12V LED fog light from Amazon for about $20. It is one you can mount on a truck or ATV. I mounted it on the top of a 3" piece of tubing and slide it in pipe fasteners attached to the side of my boat. You can see all out in front of you while motoring the river. I still have a spotlight handy to search for those logs just under the surface of the water.


 I use a spotlight, but I might check this out also.


----------

